# 240SX "race" suspension parts



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

http://www.splparts.com/Parts/S13/Suspension/Multilink/default.asp

I've been looking at some of the parts on this site and have noticed that several manufactuers make these parts and they are becoming very common modifications on alot of 240s. Mostly on cars build for serious racing i.e. drifting, autox, drag racing.

Now my question is about the parts such as the tension rods, adjustable front lower arm, tie rod ends, adjustable rear upper arms, traction rods, rear toe arm, rear lower arm, Hicas eliminator. 
I know that most of these parts are light weight tubing and very solidly built and designed to allow adjustability of suspension settings. As well as controll the side to side movment of the rear suspension. All this works together to provide a car with very tight handeling.

Does anyone have experience with the reliability of these pieces? Does the alingnment hold with these pieces? Do the "solid bearings" rather than the rubber or urethane bushings cause rough ride or excessive wear of the shocks and springs? Is it worth it? If you have any of these pieces what is your impression of them?

I'm buying a 240 to start working on soon and am researching wether or not this would be a good option for my suspension setup.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Binger said:


> http://www.splparts.com/Parts/S13/Suspension/Multilink/default.asp
> 
> I've been looking at some of the parts on this site and have noticed that several manufactuers make these parts and they are becoming very common modifications on alot of 240s. Mostly on cars build for serious racing i.e. drifting, autox, drag racing.
> 
> ...


Is it worth spending almost $3,500 on subframe parts? Then $1000-$2000 for shocks and springs?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

bump...anyone


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

how did you get $3500 in subframe parts???


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

SPL front endlinks S13/S14 $55 
SPL rear stabilizer link S13 $199 
SPL tension rods S13/Z32 $166
SPL pro front lower arm S13 $605 
Adjustable tie rod ends -price not avaliable yet
Energy Suspension steering rack bushings $15 
SPL pro rear upper arms S13/Z32 $307 
SPL pro rear traction rods S13 $246 
SPL pro rear toe arms S13 $250 
SPL pro rear lower arms S13 $798 
SPL pro Hicas eliminator S13 $432 
SPL subframe bushing collars $88 
SPL subframe tilt spacers $49 
SPL pro aluminum subframe bushings $159 
-------
$3369
Figure tax and such it will probably be over 4000


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Are you building a race car or something getting all those parts?


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm intrested in doing Auto X and some dragracing...but mostly will be a daily driver. I'm just wondering if these parts are worth it...and if they acclerate wear on the shocks and springs.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't think they'll accelerate wear on the shocks/springs but if its a daily driver i think it will create more NVH. I'm just putting in ES bushings in mine because I don't plan to race it and it beats the worn out bushings that are in there now.


----------



## futrsilviaman (Nov 12, 2004)

They won't accelerate the wear and tear on your shocks and springs, but the spherical bearings and the heim joints may wear out because of excess road dirt and grime. I can't say how long the bearings will last. They will transmit much more road noise to the car though. Basically the ride won't be any stiffer, like you would get with increasing the spring rates of your car, but every seam, pothole, or irregularity in the road will definetely be palpable from inside the car. Will they be worth the money? That's up to you. Are you willing to compromise a great deal of ride quality for the pinnacle of performance. That's up to you. I know I would. They're a long way out for me, but I am definetely hoping that they'll be on my 240 one day.
You can also do the polyurethan bushing upgrade for the entire suspension, and then progressively buy SPL products for the suspension when you get the money.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

sounds good...and yes I am willing to sacrafice ride quality for performance...to an extent...I have a bad back so it can't be to harsh.


----------

